# Triton TRB001



## theRushen (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi

I am thinking of purchasing the Triton TRB001 but wanted to know if anyone had experience of the fine adjustment of cutter depth. I am going attach to my table and I want to cut multiple pieces but want to ensure the depth does not need repeated setting. Does the fine adjustment hold tight for repeated cuts (e.g. 100) or will the vibration make it move?

Cheers

Ezra


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Ezra, so long as you use the lock lever it will not move I have 3 TRA001s and none of them have ever moved when in use after having used the locking lever to lock the mechanism. If it isn't locked then it can move, if mounted in a table downwards away from the cut and like wise if used as a plunge router it will move either way depending on how much pressure you apply pushing down. Hope this is of some help to you


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

cedarwood said:


> hi ezra, so long as you use the lock lever it will not move i have 3 tra001s and none of them have ever moved when in use after having used the locking lever to lock the mechanism. If it isn't locked then it can move, if mounted in a table downwards away from the cut and like wise if used as a plunge router it will move either way depending on how much pressure you apply pushing down. Hope this is of some help to you


+1.....


----------



## theRushen (Feb 26, 2013)

James and Roger

Thanks for your comments. I did purchase the TRB001 and the lock does ensure no movement. I am very happy with the router and it does exactly what it said it would do and what I was hoping it would. Mine came with a key that can adjust the hight of the cutter through the top of the table however I like to get down to eye level with the table to set the cutter up so adjusting from underneath is better for me.

Thanks again for your thoughts.

Ezra


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yes Ezra, I still adjust my two Triton routers from under the table and make sure the lock lever is set. I am so used to doing it that way that I do not even look for the above table handle.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

And I have a stool


----------



## Foxmiller (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello everyone! I am a new member and I have a question re: the Triton TRA001 vs the Triton TRB001. What is the difference? 
I have been trying to find out and the only thing I have discovered is that at Amazon the B is about $40 more. 
Also and more important to me. Can you use a foot pedal with the Triton with their fancy power switches. I would hate to have to try and reach under my table to turn off and on.
Thank you in advance and I think I will enjoy being a member.
Bill Miller


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bill, and welcome to the forum.

That is an interesting question and one that is hard to find a definitive answer for.

I am not talking about older model routers, but new routers being sold now.

As an example, some years ago, the TRA001 was sold in Australia and UK with 240V and the TRC001 was sold in US and Canada with 110/115V?...

I cannot imagine why they would be selling two models of the same router. This appears to only be happening in the US.

My pure guess is that some one is clearing old stock or the TRB001 is being packaged in a carton marked "TRA001".

Some models sold in the US did not have the winding handle.

The current model TRA001/TRB001 is sold in different countries with different voltages and with different collets.

I have recently bought a TRB001 in Australia and it had the new style 1/2" and 1/4" collets, and a winding handle.

I would check to see that the winding handle was included and the two collets were included.

Otherwise I am not aware of any difference and also look to see if any one else has any idea.

For example, a Sydney supplier, Carba-tec. list the model as TRA001B but sell the TRB001???????

http://www.carbatec.com.au/triton-2400w-32hp-dual-mode-precision-router_c20847


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

It would _appear_ that the TRB001 includes the above table height winder handle.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The TRA001 comes with the winder handle too.

Bill, because of the interlock between the power switch and the spindle lock I think the foot switch would be redundant. If you want to use the foot switch a different router might be a better choice?


----------



## Foxmiller (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you James. I figured if I was going to make the investment I should but the latest model! Thank you for your prompt reply!

Bill


----------



## Foxmiller (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks Hilton! I look for ward to getting my new router.

Bill


----------



## Foxmiller (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks Mike. I have had 5 back surgeries so for me to reach under my table to get to a switch would be very hard.
Darn I sure like that Triton but I need to use a remote switch to turn off and on, that's why I use a foot switch for my other routers.

Bill


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Foxmiller said:


> Darn I sure like that Triton but I need to use a remote switch to turn off and on, that's why I use a foot switch for my other routers.


Bill you only need to reach under the table to switch off the Triton when changing bits. Otherwise any other type of in-line switch will work (like your foot switch).

If your router table has an open base then there's actually not much bending though, you just reach under the table from the left side and slide the safety cover open and then flip the switch. It's pretty quick.


----------

